# Aldi pocket PC??



## quicksilver540 (20. Januar 2005)

Moin Mädels ,ich habe gerade gesehen das es hier im Norden ab den 26.1.05 bei Aldi einen neuen Pocket pc gibt.Kann man mit dem Teil auch auf der Ostsee was anfangen?wenn ja wie ?Es scheint mir eine interessante Alternative zum Plotter zu sein .Wer hat Erfahrungen damit ?Gruss Marco


----------



## Lachsy (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

hallo marco lese mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43356

und hier wäre ne software für PDA
http://www.memory-map.com/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## s.andro (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Moin |wavey: ,

Navigation auf See mit PocketPC geht wunderbar. Ich benutze den HP 2210 mit einem GPS-Empfänger für den CF-Kartensteckplatz und bin voll zufrieden. Allerdings sind eine externe Stromversorgung oder ein Zusatzakku nicht verkehrt, denn für viel länger als vier Stunden reicht der "Saft" sonst nicht. Software gibt es reichlich, auch im Netz. Bei mir ist Ozi-Explorer erste Wahl. Das Gerät bei ALDI ist wohl baugleich mit Yakumo und noch anderen. Bei www.pocketnavigation.de kannst du dir ja mal einen Überblick verschaffen.

Gruß Sandro


----------



## Chris7 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Jou, genau den Link zu pocketnavigation wollte ich Dir auch empfehlen. Da bekommst Du alle Antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Ich nutze auch nen Pocket PC mit OziExplorer. Geht gut. Man muß halt nur ein bißchen aufpassen, da der PPC ja nicht so stoßfest ist wie ein normales GPS und auch nicht wasserdicht. Aber auch hierfür gibt es Lösungen.

Ach ja, ich weiß leider nicht um was für ein Modell es sich bei dem Aldi-Angebot handelt, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es der PPC mit ausklappbarem GPS-Empfänger ist (das Modell wird mittlerweile unter vielen verschiedenen Markennamen verkauft; Original ist, glaube ich, von Yakumo). Dieser ist auf jeden Fall besser geeignet als ein Modell mit Kabel-GPS-Maus. Was auch gut ist, ist eine Kombi aus PPC und Bluetooth-GPS.

Kleiner Hinweis noch: Die Akku-Laufzeiten der PPC´s sind nicht sonderlich lang und halten in der Regel keinen ganzen Angeltag. Informiere Dich also, ob es einen optionalen Austauschakku oder Akkupack gibt. Schau mal hier: www.haids.de

Uuups... hätte mir wohl mal die Antwort von S.andro ganz durchlesen sollen...  |kopfkrat  ... Aber doppelt gemoppelt hält besser...  :q


----------



## sailfish777 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Jo,
die zuvor aufgeführten Links sind alle sehr hilfreich. Habe gestern anlässlich des Aldi -PPC auch noch auf www.pocketnavigation.de gestöbert. Sehr informativ was seine Möglichkeiten etc. angeht fand ich dann diesen Beitrag.

Aber was mich noch interesieren würde wäre der umgekehrte Weg. Soll heißen in wie weit ist es schon jetzt oder wird es in Kürze möglich sein mit einem Kartenplotter auch vernüftig Straßennavigation (oder auch andere Dinge) zu betreiben. Für das Garmin GPS 276C gibt es ja schon Straßenkarten. Aber eigendlich sollten doch auch oder gerade die neuen C-Map basierenden Plotter alle Vorraussetzungen dafür mitbringen. All das was so'n PDA drauf hat, sollte doch auch in einem Plotter drin stecken können. So hätte man ein robustes, besser Wasser geschütztes Gerät mit einem (meistens) größeren Display. Die meisten Skipper von Sportbooten bauen Ihre Plotter eh (wegen der Vermehrungsgefahr) ab wenn sie Ihren Kahn für längere Zeit nicht nutzen und dann könnten die Teile ja auch z. B. im PKW ihren Dienst tun. Ersatz bzw Zweithalterungen gibt es ja auch für die meiste Geräte.

Habe dann gerade mal bei C-Map in den Staaten geschaut. Die haben (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) für die USA wohl jetzt auch schon Straßenkarten am Start. Guckt man hier Dann kann das ja wohl nicht mehr so lange dauern bis das Kreise zieht (zumal ja auf den neuen Max Formaten auch schon Küstenstraßen etc. drauf sind) Oder?
Naja vielleicht liest das ja jemand der sich da wirklich gut bescheid kennt|kopfkrat und kann mir da mal was zu sagen.

Gruß


----------



## quicksilver540 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Moin Moin,danke erst mal für die schnelle hilfe.man oh man da gibt es ja richtig viel zu lesen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .ich habe mich heute auch ma lunter www.pocketnavigation.de belesen,wer hätte gedacht das das ganze thema so umfangreich ist .90% der dinge die dort im forum stehn habe ich kleider noch nicht ganz begriffen|uhoh: aber es scheint mir doch eine echte alternative zum kartenplotter zu sein und man kann ihn auch die wenigen tage die man nicht an board ist nutzen(20-30tage im jahr) .naja werde wohl die woche noch viel lernen und lesen müssen und dann entscheiden.gruss marco


----------



## Chris7 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

@Sailfish777: Garmin bietet in den aktuellen GPS-Modellen eine Straßennavigation mit an. Die Qualität leidet aber wohl unter der schlechten bzw. gar nicht vorhandenen Sprachqualität. Gerade beim Autofahren sind die gesprochenen Fahranweisungen ja sehr wichtig. Wegen der Sicherheit beim Fahren sollte man den Blickkontakt auf das Navigationsgerät möglichst vermeiden (können) und sich auf die freundliche Stimme im Gerät verlassen (können).

Die Rechenalgorythmen (schreibt man das so..?) bei der Straßennavigation sind, auch bedingt durch die erforderliche Neuberechnung der Route beim Verlassen der Strecke, sehr kompliziert und setzen schnelle Prozessoren und auch ne Menge Speicher voraus. PocketPC´s können das zur Zeit noch besser als die kleinen GPS-Handies. Ich glaube auch, daß die Prozessoren, die diese schnellen Berechnungen ermöglichen, für den harten Outdooreinsatz nicht geeignet sind. PocketPC´s sind halt kleine Computer und somit auch genauso empfindlich wie ihre großen Verwandten.


----------



## vitaminesinddoof (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische !

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Sportrack zulegen, jetzt bin ich (schon wieder) in Not. Gelernt habe ich, daß der Sportrack wegen des kleinen Displays nicht alle Genauigkeiten der Seekarten anzeigt, was mich aber auf See doch sehr interessiert. Im Strassengebrauch gibt es auch Einschränkungen -Display, Sprachausgabe. Ich denke, daß der PPC dann doch die universal bessere Lösung ist? Gegen Spritzwasser kann man das Gerät gut schützen, daran liegt es nicht.

Aber was brauche ich dann, und was kostet das? 
PPC mit Zusatzaku -> hab ich verstanden - ist klar.
Das Problem ist die Software. OZI habe ich mir angelesen, ist wohl die beste Lösung. Aber wofür? Hab ich nicht kapiert. Reichen das kopieren von Seekarten auf den PPC nicht aus? Welche Seekarten sind zu empfehlen, und was kosten die? Kann die BlueNAV CD verwendet werden?

P.S. -Im Juni gehts nach Norwegen --das ist noch sooo laaaange... |evil:


----------



## Lachsy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

wie wäre es damit als software???? 

Pocket-Navigator
(englisch, inkl. deutschem Handbuch)

Das Navigationsprogramm für das Betriebssystem Pocket PC. Einfach und übersichtlich in der Bedienung mit allen nötigen Funktionen für die Navigation auf dem PDA.

GPS-Positionsanzeige, automatischer Kartenwechsel, Wegepunkt- und Routenbearbeitung sowie die Kurs-aufzeichnung (Tracking) machen den Maptech Pocket Navigator zu einem vollwertigen Navigationsprogramm. Wegepunkt Up- und Download zu Garmin und Magellan GPS-Geräten wird unterstützt.

Durch den Anschluss des GPS-Gerätes (mit Kabel, CF-Karten Geräte oder GPS Rückenschalen) wird PDA zum Kartenplotter

Durch ein mitgeliefertes Programm für den PC werden die Karten (alle BSB/PCX Formate) von der CD gelesen und auf den PDA überspielt. Am PC können Routen und Wegpunkte erstellt und zum PDA übertragen werden.






infos unter : http://www.nv-verlag.de/

mfg  Lachsy


----------



## Chris7 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Die von Lachsy empfohlene Software ist wohl die beste, die Du für diesen Zweck zur Zeit einsetzen kannst. 

ABER: Der neue Aldi Pocket PC verfügt, wie ich gerade gelesen habe, über einen eingebauten GPS-Empfänger. Auf der einen Seite toll, aber für Deinen Zweck relativ ungeeignet. Ungeeignet deswegen, weil Du für einen guten GPS-Empfang die Antenne ausklappen mußt. Da der ausgeklappte Empfänger dann aber den Pocket PC "verlängert", wirst Du Probleme mit einer wasserdichten Box bekommen. Ich kenne keine Box oder Schutzhülle, die für diese Art von Pocket PC und Einsatzgebiet geeignet wäre.

Schau aber mal bei den Jungs (und Mädels?) von http://www.coolppcstuff.de/ vorbei. Vielleicht können die Dir weiterhelfen.

Also, wenn Du eine Schutzhülle findest, die den Pocket PC wasserdicht verpackt und auch etwas gegen Stöße schützt, Du die o. a. Software auf dem Wasser und eine Straßennavigationssoftware für´s Auto einsetzt, auf See über einen Zigarettenanzünder-Anschluß verfügst oder Dir einen Ersatzakku zulegst, dann hast Du mit dem Pocket PC ein wirklich gutes Werkzeug an der Hand.

Ach, fast hätte ich es vergessen: Das Display des Pocket PC sollte auch in der Schutzhülle noch berühungsempfindlich bleiben, damit Du bei Bedarf einen s. g. Waypoint markieren kannst. Das ist sehr nützlich, wenn Du eine fängige STelle oder ähnliches kennzeichnen möchtest.

Die Jungs von http://www.coolppcstuff.de/  zeigen übrigens eine sehr kostengünstige und gefühlsechte Alternative, die in gewissen Maße auch sehr "stoßfest" ist...  :q . Kriegt man schon für einen Euro...


----------



## vitaminesinddoof (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Na das ist doch mal eine "Gefühlsechte Variante!!"|supergri 
Mit integriertem Virenschutz..:m 






Es gibt aber auch gute, haltbare, stabile und wasserdichte Beutel. (z. B. bei Pieper, habe leider den Hersteller vergessen). In so einem Beutel habe ich in den letzten Jahren meinen Camcorder mit aufs Meer genommen. Wenn man nicht den kleinsten Beutel nimmt, kann man dann sogar das Display ausklappen (also auch ne GPS Antenne) und wirklich alles bedienen. Nachteil ist natürlich die Story mit der Stoßfestigkeit- damit kann ich aber leben.
Ansonsten habe ich wohl alle Infos die ich brauche. Trotzdem möchte ich noch was zur Detailtreue wissen. Ist die exakt die gleiche wie am PC?

MfG
|wavey: 
Stefan


----------



## Chris7 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Hi,

wenn Du unter Detailtreue verstehst, daß auf dem PPC (Pocket PC) die selben Details angezeigt werden, wie auf dem normalen, großen PC, dann ja. Die Darstellung ist einfach nur kleiner. Aber wenn Du mal die Kartendarstellungen auf einem GPS und auf einem PPC vergleichst, dann gewinnt natürlich ganz klar der PPC.

Tip: Kauf Dir den PPC und probier´s aus. Wenn´s nicht hinhaut mit der Navigation auf See, dann verwende ihn weiter im Auto oder biete ihn bei ebay an. Aber ich glaube, wenn Du ihn mal benutzt hast, dann gibst Du ihn auch nicht mehr her.

Hey, der kann sogar noch ganz andere Sachen als nur Navigation... Termine, Telefonnummern, man kann sogar DVD´s überspielen und den Film anschauen (wenn´s mal nicht beißt...) und noch viele Dinge mehr.


----------



## vitaminesinddoof (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

#6 
Das werde ich auch so machen!
Erfahrungen gibts dann bald auch von mir an dieser Stelle.
Danke an alle!
MfG
Stefan |supergri


----------



## quicksilver540 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Moin Mädels ,ich habe mir den Aldi PPC gegönnt und spiel damit seit drei Tagen rum.Ich muss sagen ,ich hätte nicht gedacht das es eine so tolle Kiste ist.Autonavigation klappte nach 2min perfekt.Ich habe mir dann Oziexplorer draufgeladen und angefangen zu probieren meine Seekarten (BSB Format)auf meinen PPc zu laden ,was natürlich nicht funktionieren wollte|uhoh: |uhoh: .Warum nur nicht?Auf dem Ozi Programm für den Pc liefen sie doch einwandfrei|gr: :c .Naja eine halbe Nacht später hatte ich dann aucvh gelesen das man sie für den PPC erst umwandeln muss.#t |kopfkrat .Gelesen und getan und siehe da es klappte .Am Sonntag gleich auf der Ostsee getestet und funzt optimal:m #6  .Die mitgeliferten Taschen sollten auch einiges an Wasser vertragen es sei denn man will den PPC am Downrigger hinterherschleppen.Gruss Marco


----------



## easy0815 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

1234567890


----------



## Chris7 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aldi pocket PC??*

Na Marco, dann mal viel Spaß! Und... ich möchte in Kürze einen Erfahrungsbericht lesen!!!  :q


----------

